# Windows 8 Preview Launching Today!



## Ace (Sep 13, 2011)

Microsoft is making the the Windows 8 developer preview available to everyone later today.

That’s right - Microsoft is making the 32-bit and 64-bit builds of Windows 8, both with and without development tools, available for download from 8PM PT today.

The ISOs will be available from: http://dev.windows.com/

Some big caveats:

This is a developer preview, not a beta, so it’s not finished, not feature-complete and is buggy.
Only clean installs are supported, no upgrades.
No ARM version available.
Why is Microsoft doing this? Two reasons:

It was going to be leaked anyway.
Huge PR!






Source

So we have a brand new OS that takes almost half the RAM of its predecessor and is a WHOLE LOT MORE tablet friendly...

_So, who’s going to be checking it out?_

EDIT: "P" boxes are broken by the list tags, so I used header tags instead


----------



## Dimensional (Sep 13, 2011)

This looks like a good thing to check out. I just hope it can be installed on a virtual machine.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2011)

I might test this out.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Sep 13, 2011)

It looks alot like the new Xbox dashboard update that is coming...
but it looks pretty nice.


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice! I was waiting for a leak actually. So I will be downloading it as soon as it is on any torrent site.


----------



## prowler (Sep 13, 2011)

Might check it out, I know it's suited more for tablets but I think it'll look good on my HDTV.





			
				4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> It looks alot like the new Xbox dashboard update that is coming...
> but it looks pretty nice.


It's Microsofts new thing
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_%28design_language%29


----------



## Kiekoes (Sep 13, 2011)

So if this is released by Microsoft, how can I get this running on my pc?


----------



## Ace (Sep 13, 2011)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> So if this is released by Microsoft, how can I get this running on my pc?



As it says in the OP, you need to do a clean install. Although I'm fairly certain technologically-minded people will find a way to virtualize it.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 13, 2011)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> So if this is released by Microsoft, how can I get this running on my pc?


It'll be an ISO. You download it, burn it to a disc and boot your computer from that disc. From there you'll be able to install it. You'll probably want to partition your hard drive and dual boot it with your current OS, seeing as this is a very early developer preview, and will be really buggy most likely.

Or alternatively you could install it within a virtual machine, using software such as VMWare Player or VirtualBox. This would have it running alongside your current OS, rather than choosing between them at boot. If you just want to try it out, this is probably the better option.


----------



## Kiekoes (Sep 13, 2011)

Hmmm then I guess I'll pass it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 13, 2011)

Wait, I thought it was for those tablet-pc's or something.

I really cant imagine using this on a computer.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 13, 2011)

I really hate tablet, guess I'll be waiting windows 9 >.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a tablet, Time to Dual-boot!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 13, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> Wait, I thought it was for those tablet-pc's or something.
> 
> I really cant imagine using this on a computer.



Come on.. Not only you but some of you. Patience is a virtue and anything can be amazing things. Rolling eyes.


----------



## Ace (Sep 13, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> I have a tablet, Time to Dual-boot!








 Is that even possible in W7 tablets? Gosh, technology sure is amazing....


----------



## nl255 (Sep 13, 2011)

Alan John said:
			
		

> Wait, I thought it was for those tablet-pc's or something.
> 
> I really cant imagine using this on a computer.



Well, it is a developers preview so even if it was intended for tablets only you would still run it on your regular computer (in a VM) for testing purposes.  At least this doesn't require a specially written emulator like PalmOS (ancient) or Android does.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> TheDarkSeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just like a netbook! I've dual booted with Ubuntu before, I hope it lets me do this with windows 8  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only problem is that I'll have very little space due to the SSD in my tablet only being 30 gbs. I want to see how the touch screen operates in Win8 and the accelerometer if possible.


----------



## Ace (Sep 13, 2011)

A note of concern to pirates: They've upgraded the licensing software for Windows 8, so it's apparently going to get MUCH harder to pirate and crack W8. I'll applaud the ones who can do this succesfully, though


----------



## notmeanymore (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll hear a bit of the reviews before I go installing this. It's intriguing, but I'm not sure if it's worth installing on my laptop. (Not a tablet.)


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll install this on my secondary HD, which I've reserved exactly for OS experimentation.

Will report later, as soon as it gets available.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 13, 2011)

When this gets out I'll try it in a VM on my lappy.

Personally I'm not looking forward to this. MS are trying to get rid of the desktop and replace it with a tablet interface. I'm sorry, but for laptops and desktops the standard desktop environment is the best. The tablet interface is a great idea but it shouldn't be the default for the OS. I applaud the idea of one operating system running on portables and desktops though. They had a tablet in their keynote today which was runnign Windows 8 under ARM which are knwon for low power processing. Once this hits we could have Windows rivals to the iPad which are a lot more versatile in their usage.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 13, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> A note of concern to pirates: They've upgraded the licensing software for Windows 8, so it's apparently going to get MUCH harder to pirate and crack W8. I'll applaud the ones who can do this succesfully, though


Sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also I'm really skeptical of how gaming will work on Windows 8. Hopefully the new lay-out and many changes don't break compatibility too much.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2011)

So, is this entirely Metro Design Language-inspired, or is it feasible for use on regular computers too?
(Yup. I know nothing.)


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone have a good vid of it running?


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 13, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> So, is this entirely Metro Design Language-inspired, or is it feasible for use on regular computers too?
> (Yup. I know nothing.)


Basically this is a full Windows operating system with a really good tablet interface frontend. Its running a full WIndows kernel that's capable of working on x86 or ARM processors. This is usable on all computers. It does have a regular Desktop mode for running non-Metro applications but it seems like they're trying to get rid of that. I don't like this, I like having multiple windows not multiple apps I have to switch between in full screen. THen again they're trying to showcase the NEW features so maybe the old system will still be supported by devs etc. for simpletons like me who want things to stay as they are.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2011)

Interesting. I'm curious if this is going to be the next XP/Windows 7 or the next Vista?

Only time will tell, I guess...


----------



## iFish (Sep 13, 2011)

I plan to install it. Windows 8 looks nice.

But not installing on my Mac. Probably on my old laptop. Which currently has no OS on it.

I bet none of you expected something like that from me.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 13, 2011)

First Ubuntu forces its half-finished netbook interface as the main desktop for all versions, and now Microsoft's trying to cover up the line between tablets and PCs. Meanwhile, I'm sure Apple is hard at work on merging OSX and iOS, and pretty soon all Pro model Macs will ship with integrated touchscreens, while I sit back and enjoy one of the few remaining modern operating systems that has an actual fucking desktop environment.


----------



## iFish (Sep 13, 2011)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> First Ubuntu forces its half-finished netbook interface as the main desktop for all versions, and now Microsoft's trying to cover up the line between tablets and PCs. Meanwhile, I'm sure Apple is hard at work on merging OSX and iOS, and pretty soon all Pro model Macs will ship with integrated touchscreens, while I sit back and enjoy one of the few remaining modern operating systems that has an actual fucking desktop environment.


Windows 8 has both UIs. The Metro-style UI. And the regular Windows desktop. Like Windows 7.


----------



## Ace (Sep 13, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> FireEmblemGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And they'd make me and many other very happy if it stays that way.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 13, 2011)

That sure is a good-looking UI.


----------



## Ikki (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not gonna test it, it looks terribly ugly.
I'll just check reports out to know if I will some day change from 7 to this.


----------



## tagzard (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't call me stupid.

I don't understand. Apple is letting us LEGALLY update our laptops to windows 8 or what's happening?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll applaud Microsoft for actually changing up the typical OS UI after it's been kinda the same-ish for a while. I mean Windows 95 and Windows 7 have almost the same layout, just that Windows 7 looks a lot fancier and, uh, "rounded".

Personally though, I don't think I could really switch to this whole new UI thing.

Side note: I read this on Kotaku and it might be interesting to some:


Confirmed today during Microsoft's 2011 Build developer conference in Anaheim, California, Windows 8 will have the Xbox Live service built right in. What does it all mean?

Aside from further justifying the upcoming fall Xbox 360 dashboard update, the integration of Xbox Live into Windows 8 means more to Microsoft than it does to us end users. By working hooks for the service directly into the next generation PC operating system, MS will no longer have to worry about getting gamers to download Games for Windows Live, a service that never really caught on in the first place.

Xbox Live's Major Nelson says that developers are being shown tools that make it easier to integrate Xbox Live features into PC games during the show, which I'd imagine are the same tools used for Games for Windows Live, only rebranded.

Perhaps I'm being too skeptical. The Major says they there are many more details to share about what Xbox Live on Windows will be capable of. Let's remain hopeful until then. That way we'll have more energy for giggling and pointing.[/p]



			
				prowler_ said:
			
		

> Might check it out, I know it's suited more for tablets but I think it'll look good on my HDTV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And all I thought was this:

[youtube]_UXtort76gY[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, I already checked most of the previous builds in a VM. I'll probably check out this build, too.



			
				prowler_ said:
			
		

> It's Microsofts new thing
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_%28design_language%29The Metro UI is pretty sexy.
> 
> QUOTE(Guild McCommunist @ Sep 13 2011, 05:42 PM) I'll applaud Microsoft for actually changing up the typical OS UI after it's been kinda the same-ish for a while. I mean Windows 95 and Windows 7 have almost the same layout, just that Windows 7 looks a lot fancier and, uh, "rounded".
> ...


If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

And if that Xbox Live thing is similar to GFW, it's going to be utter shit.


----------



## iFish (Sep 13, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Don't call me stupid.
> 
> I don't understand. Apple is letting us LEGALLY update our laptops to windows 8 or what's happening?


What the fuck are you saying?


----------



## tagzard (Sep 13, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I said, is this going to be a free upgrade or is it something else.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 13, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> I said, is this going to be a free upgrade or is it something else.



I think the question is what Apple has to do with this.

It's a dev preview just so see what Windows 8 will be like. It's still buggy and unfinished and won't be anywhere near as complete as the final product.


----------



## iFish (Sep 13, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, what does this have anything to do with Apple at all?

Also, the dev preview, betas and RC will probably be free(They were for Windows 7), but Microsoft will sell Windows 8. I see no reason for a new OS to be free.


----------



## tagzard (Sep 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I can run windows 8 on my laptop as a dev tool but my OS will still be vista?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 13, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> So I can run windows 8 on my laptop as a dev tool but my OS will still be vista?


No, this is an _*operating system*_. Not some standalone piece of software.


----------



## iFish (Sep 13, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still don't see what Apple has to do with that at all....


----------



## Ace (Sep 13, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. You need to do a clean install or run virtualization software to use it.


----------



## tagzard (Sep 13, 2011)

Oh god i'm stupid. I meant windows not apple. I'm still thinking about the other thread.


----------



## iFish (Sep 13, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Oh god i'm stupid. I meant windows not apple. I'm still thinking about the other thread.


>.>

If Microsoft wouldn't legally allow you to use this, why would they release it to the public?


----------



## Waddy101 (Sep 13, 2011)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> First Ubuntu forces its half-finished netbook interface as the main desktop for all versions, and now Microsoft's trying to cover up the line between tablets and PCs. Meanwhile, I'm sure Apple is hard at work on merging OSX and iOS, and pretty soon all Pro model Macs will ship with integrated touchscreens, while I sit back and enjoy one of the few remaining modern operating systems that has an actual fucking desktop environment.



Dude, Apple have said they'll never ship MBP's with Touchscreens. It just doesn't 'work' http://www.cultofmac.com/why-apple-will-ne...n-macbook/75179


----------



## Ace (Sep 13, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> Oh god i'm stupid. I meant windows not apple. I'm still thinking about the other thread.



What thread are you talking about?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope this time I'll have enough money to buy it before it comes out.  I'm still using an illegitimate version of W7.


----------



## Ace (Sep 14, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I hope this time I'll have enough money to buy it before it comes out.  I'm still using an illegitimate version of W7.



You couldn't just buy one of those student licenses they have? They go for like 70 bucks here in Europe, it cannot possibly more expensive over there.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 14, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I'm still pretty poor, though my dad offered and I didn't want him to waste his money if he didn't need to.  I'll probably get Windows 8 that way if I'm still in school by the time it's out.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2011)

This OS looks like for tablets...


----------



## Ace (Sep 14, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> This OS looks like for tablets...



It's still an AMAZING GUI for tablets, imo. It blurs the line slightly with desktop and tablet.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 14, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eventually they will be one and the same and...

No wait, I don't want that to happen.  Realistic or not, uh-uh, I'll think about it when it happens.


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 14, 2011)

I can't wait for it to be released. I'm gonna develop on it


----------



## loco365 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> _So, who’s going to be checking it out?_


I so am. I set up a 40GB U:/ partition just for Windows 8. Just so I can try it.

EDIT: IT'S OUT. : D The iso I am getting is 2.8 GB.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm reading it as 3.8 gigs lol .... thanks for the heads up


----------



## loco365 (Sep 14, 2011)

air2004 said:
			
		

> I'm reading it as 3.8 gigs lol .... thanks for the heads up


lol I'm using the 32-bit version so that might be why :U

I also have 25 minutes still left on the ISO download. Then I need to burn it and launch it.


----------



## iFish (Sep 14, 2011)

...How can it be out? It's launching at 8PM PST. It's only 8:30 EST now... 

And any .iso's you use now, unless they're from dev.windows.com I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## loco365 (Sep 14, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> ...How can it be out? It's launching at 8PM PST. It's only 8:30 EST now...
> 
> And any .iso's you use now, unless they're from dev.windows.com I wouldn't trust it.


Maybe the reported time was wrong. I got it from dev.windows.com.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Sep 14, 2011)

Pirates on the way.

will give it a shot


----------



## Fishaman P (Sep 14, 2011)

Downloading as we speak.

A couple of things:

1) It comes in 32-bit!  I (and MANY others) though it would only run on 64-bit and future 128-bit hardware!

2) Upgrades appear to be supported for Vista and 7, with some support for XP, as long as you don't have the Dev Tools version.


----------



## loco365 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm burning it right now using imgburn. It's at 90%

And it dun goofed. I am using a simple ISO burner that does work without all the bull that imgburn has. It's at 18% after a minute.


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 14, 2011)

i need to  find a torrent of this , i can't download  2 gb on my shitty internet


----------



## DrOctapu (Sep 14, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but for laptops and desktops the standard desktop environment is the best.


If it's anything like Gnome 3, I'm all for it. Gnome 3 is GLORIOUS.


----------



## loco365 (Sep 14, 2011)

Running it RIGHT NOW. Posting with the IE that it comes with. This thing is awkward though. It reminds me of Windows Mobile phones. But hey- it's really colorful!  I can't wait for Chrome to be released on this thing.

EDIT: There is a change option that allows you to change between a Windows Phone interface and a Classic Windows interface with the Start Menu and such. I love it now.


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 14, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> A note of concern to pirates: They've upgraded the licensing software for Windows 8, so it's apparently going to get MUCH harder to pirate and crack W8. I'll applaud the ones who can do this successfully, though



i couldn't care less, i wouldn't want this if microsoft gave this to me for FREE i am happy with windows 7 and if i am forced to upgrade after a certain time due to incompatibility i will install linux


----------



## yusuo (Sep 14, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Running it RIGHT NOW. Posting with the IE that it comes with. This thing is awkward though. It reminds me of Windows Mobile phones. But hey- it's really colorful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loco365 (Sep 14, 2011)

yusuo said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkLG (Sep 14, 2011)

Any way to make this work on virtualbox or externally?


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 14, 2011)

I need some clarification please. Are we able to use these dev builds in update mode or do we have to do a clean install?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 14, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> I need some clarification please. Are we able to use these dev builds in update mode or do we have to do a clean install?



Has to be a clean install.


----------



## loco365 (Sep 14, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> I need some clarification please. Are we able to use these dev builds in update mode or do we have to do a clean install?


It's a clean install, but it's really a good idea if you dual-boot.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone know how to install this on a separate partition, I already made the partition but it doesn't have the option to select the drive.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll likely skip this as always

I completely abhor having a Tablet-like interface on a desktop.

Well, not that I use Windows anyway.


----------



## loco365 (Sep 14, 2011)

IchigoK2031 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to install this on a separate partition, I already made the partition but it doesn't have the option to select the drive.


You should have the option. Insert the disc and restart the computer. Boot from the disc and follow the instructions. You will be prompted to choose where to install it to. But I dunno if it depends on what version you use. I'm using 32-bit software.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Sep 14, 2011)

alright, sounds like a plan ty


----------



## iFish (Sep 14, 2011)

Going to download tomorrow and install over the weekend. Very excited


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 14, 2011)

Downloading now. Hoping to be able to use it soon.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Sep 14, 2011)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> Any way to make this work on virtualbox or externally?


Works on VirtualBox, using the Windows 7 option, at least with the x64 version.
VMWare crashes at the beginning of the setup.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm at 5% and it's been an hour! Damn you dial up!


----------



## Ace (Sep 14, 2011)

Torrents have been put up, and are somewhat more stable than the download website at the moment, although the seed to peer ratio lies is currently around 1:6,7 (= not good. Very bad, in fact). I would suggest that anyone with issues downloading them from Microsoft's website should try to move to an alternate provider.

Ace~


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 14, 2011)

Does clean install mean i cant install it on a partition and dual boot it with windows 7?
What i want to really do is install it on a USB >.>


----------



## prowler (Sep 14, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Does clean install mean i cant install it on a partition and dual boot it with windows 7?


Yes you can dual boot.
Having to have a clean install just means you can't upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 8 while keeping all your files (which you shouldn't do anyway)


----------



## dilav (Sep 14, 2011)

M[u said:
			
		

> ddy]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldnt get the network to work, any drivers or suggestions?
I installed the Guest Additions putting it in compatibility mode but no go.
Edit: Reinstalled, all good.

It seems like a great os, installed in/under 10minutes. Boots up in about 10 second.
I want to say I hate the new change, but I think i just need some getting used to. But it already seem too optimized for touch screen devices. How do I revert to the old style? (Sorry for going a bit off topic, half awake)


----------



## zeromac (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmm Why didn't i notice this thread today?..

Well thanks for the heads up! I can finally give Windows 8 a shot on my 4 year-old laptop


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 14, 2011)

I already have 4 partitions so i am going to delete one.
Why did HP have to give it 4 partitions >.>


----------



## Ringo619 (Sep 14, 2011)

am i the only one who can't get past the installation screen? im stuck on where  you have to copy the windows files , but im stuck on  (0%) but however the dots keep moving "..." like that , weird >


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 14, 2011)

Why does this look like Tablet software?!..I don't like this look at all..on a PC.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm using windows 8 right now, i am very impressed with it.
Internet Explorer is terrible with it so i installed Nightly Firefox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Next up: Flash Player 11 and Java


----------



## loco365 (Sep 14, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> I'm using windows 8 right now, i am very impressed with it.
> Internet Explorer is terrible with it so i installed Nightly Firefox
> 
> 
> ...


I have Java, but oddly, I have YouTube working- and I haven't installed flash yet!

I have Chrome working, but I think I need OpenGL or something. None of my emulators work, and Minecraft fails.


----------



## Scorpei (Sep 14, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Why does this look like Tablet software?!..I don't like this look at all..on a PC.


Would like it.., on a mac?

Anyway meet the Metro interface. Microsoft will push it down your throat and you will eat it.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 14, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minecraft!
We need that working.


----------



## loco365 (Sep 14, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm only dual-booting so I know my video card is up to date. Installing the latest DirectX won't help either.


----------



## prowler (Sep 14, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> I have Java, but oddly, *I have YouTube working- and I haven't installed flash yet!*
> 
> I have *Chrome* working, but I think I need OpenGL or something. None of my emulators work, and Minecraft fails.Chrome has it's own version of flash built in.QUOTE(Team Fail @ Sep 14 2011, 01:28 PM) I'm only dual-booting so I know my video card is up to date. Installing the latest DirectX won't help either.


It's your drivers, drivers only stay with the OS you installed it to. Try installing the drivers used for Windows 7.


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 14, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you checked your windows 8 has all the up to date drivers?
I get that error aswell :/
I went on device manager and i saw my Graphics Card in other devices so i gotta go install the proper driver.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 14, 2011)

finished downloading the iso and creating a virtual hard drive so i don't have to partition my hard drive


----------



## Ace (Sep 14, 2011)

So for fun: Does anyone think they're going to number this release? Or is it possible it gets a new name, like..... Windows Metro!


----------



## Arras (Sep 14, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never mind. Same happens for me on XP with an Intel chipset.

And @Team Fail, Youtube probably works because it uses HTML5 instead of Flash if it can.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 14, 2011)

Tried running it in a VM and can't deal with VM speeds and quirks. No drivers for the emulated video card etc.
If I clean up my documents enough I could give over 20GB of space to it for a bit (Triple boot!!!) but don't want to do this to my new lappy.

I'm trying to run the 64-bit ISO in VirtualBox if anybody has knowledge of how to get the video drivers etc. working properly with it.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 14, 2011)

Just finished installing Windows 8. So far it's fairly OK. I like the new Metro look and it seems like an easier way to organize my applications than using the task bar in Windows 7. I really appreciate desktop mode. Metro mode just isn't enough for heavy duty work but it's a lot of fun and a lot cleaner for light usage. I wish switching between apps was a lot easier in metro mode. The only major gripe I have so far is that I can't get my video driver to install properly on my laptop (Dell Inspiron e1505). I'm stuck with 1024x768 and I know this laptop can go much higher than that.

EDIT: OK so I figured out the resolution issue but has anyone figure out a better way to exit Metro apps? On my laptop to access the menu of a Metro app I have to hold the right mouse button then swipe and to exit a metro app it's "alt+esc" but when I do that button combination it takes me to desktop mode. That's not bad in some cases but if my mentality is in "Metro mode" and I just want to switch between Metro apps, it eventually becomes annoying. I have to say that this setup is great for a PC connected to a TV. Especially if you're a PC gamer that normally plays with a gamepad and you want that console feel. Windows 8 is really rockin for that!!!

EDIT AGAIN: Sorry for the constant edits, I just don't want to double post. Quick note, It's "Ctrl+Esc" to exit a Metro app and go back to the Metro menu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could map this button combination to just "ESC" and "Alt+Esc" to "F1"


----------



## loco365 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, I found a neat little feature. Let's say you have [email protected] open. You need to constantly go to the side and scroll to it and call it forward. I found out how to split your screen between Windows Explorer and any Metro app. It'll look like so:



Spoiler












What you do is you go to the left side of the screen and pick your app, but you click and drag it out and it will split it. You can put the weather there, Twitter, anything.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 14, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Well, I found a neat little feature. Let's say you have [email protected] open. You need to constantly go to the side and scroll to it and call it forward. I found out how to split your screen between Windows Explorer and any Metro app. It'll look like so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How in the world do you get [email protected] to work?? I cant figure out how to login. I can pull up the app's menu and click "login" but nothing happens.


----------



## loco365 (Sep 14, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk. I logged in and gave it permission to communicate with my Twitter account. I had no issues at all.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 14, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> Well, I found a neat little feature. Let's say you have [email protected] open. You need to constantly go to the side and scroll to it and call it forward. I found out how to split your screen between Windows Explorer and any Metro app. It'll look like so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is quite a well known feature...I didn't realise it worked with non-Metro stuff, but Microsoft have shown this split screen thing multiple times.


----------



## Diffusion (Sep 14, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desktop Mode is considered an app. So it split screen just like any other Metro App.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 14, 2011)

Anybody have any apps that are not working for them?


----------



## loco365 (Sep 15, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Anybody have any apps that are not working for them?


For some reason, I tried using *'s in my Tweet and it wouldn't send it.


----------



## chyyran (Sep 15, 2011)

I downloaded it, and it kept saying something about rebooting when installing on VMware


----------



## SifJar (Sep 15, 2011)

Team Fail said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that's not what he meant. A small bug in an app isn't "not working". I would assume he may have meant older applications (e.g. Win 7 compatible apps) having compatibility issues with Windows 8.


----------



## iFish (Sep 15, 2011)

So, last night I installed this on my old crappy laptop.

So, it wasn't the smoothest experince. Which is to be expected since it's so early. But having a shit laptop doesn't help.

I liked what I saw. But I didn't like how IE looked when launched from the Metro UI, it was just.. not what I'm used to for a full OS. 

I also don't really like the "Ribbon"(What Offica and Pain use) UI being used for Windows Explorer. But I guess it all takes getting used to. 

Also, I'm not sure the issue here, but i think it may be drivers, but my screen looks totally shit now. But i am assuming it's a bug(or a feature!).

Either way, I like what I saw for the little time I spent with it.


----------



## Dangy (Sep 15, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> So, last night I installed this on my old crappy laptop.
> 
> So, it wasn't the smoothest experince. Which is to be expected since it's so early. But having a shit laptop doesn't help.
> 
> ...



You do know this is a product of Microsoft, right?


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 15, 2011)

Absolutely bloody horrible. It might make sense on a tablet, pad or smart phone.


----------

